# any paint or combo that looks like hot charcoal?



## georgeweston (Nov 1, 2013)

It could be any combination of paint that could give that look. Best of course is if there is simply one paint that would do it. I'm a newbie when it comes to paint so the question may sound a little simple. Or maybe this question is better in another subforum like pastel.


----------



## daniellemorrison (Dec 23, 2013)

The most most basic collection of oil paints should include the colors, cadmium yellow, yellow ochre, cadmium red, alizarin crimson, ultramarine blue, titanium white and marsh black.You can use and make a combination of all of these colors.


----------

